# Doctor / dentist recommendations



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys. Can anyone recommend a good doctor and dentist close to the Marina?

Many thanks as always!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi guys. Can anyone recommend a good doctor and dentist close to the Marina?
> 
> Many thanks as always!


Which Health Insurance Provider do you have?


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

My dentist is in Jumeira. dont know if it is any Good for you, but it is American Dental. I am extremely pleased with their services.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry the number is 04-344-0668


----------

